# egg share 1st appointment



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi,
I've got my first appointment on 15th may for egg sharing (hopefully), could anyone let me know what to expect and some questions that i should be asking. Many thanks, Clairexxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya honey

Just wanted to say  for your appt next week

I am sure one of the egg share ladies will pop by and answer your question

Do let us know how u get along

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi 

I think what to expect depends on what clinic you are at...

I am at Care Manchester. My first apointment was with the consultant, I had a scan to check the health of my womb and ovaries and my dh had a sperm assessment to check the health of his wrigglers!   If you have a male partner then he shouldn't ejaculate for 3 to 5 days before the appointment to ensure that his sperm is in tip top condition.

The consultant will then talk you through the treatment options that are available to you along with potential costs. You will also need to have blood tests done for various things including HIV and Hepatitis, these take a couple of weeks to come back and providing you are clear you can then donate  

You also have a session with the counsellor to go through the implications of donating eggs on you as a family unit as well as the potential of having a child try to find you at some point in the future (they think that this would be fairly unlikely but are unsure as the law governing the anonimityof donors has just changed and any children from donated eggs won't be old enough to get identifying info for about another 15 years).

You also have to have hormone information available - I'd already had a recent hormone test at the doctors, if you don't have that then they will take a blood sample from you on day 1 or 2 of your period I think.

The staff at Care were very thorough and the only question I was left with was "how long will it take to find a recipient?" - It took about 5 weeks but only because the first recipient had to pull out due to personal circumstances.

If you want to know anything else from me let me know but also feel free to join an established thread too (I also chat on the "Egg Share chit chat thread)


----------

